# Leupold's Warranty++++



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is a shout out for Leupold's warranty service. 

I had a minor problem with my 10x42 Cascades binoculars that I have had now for close to 10 years. All they needed to have done to them was to have the swivel tightened up to where they would stay in one place. I sent them in 2 weeks ago. The came back home to me today and instead of fixing the problem they sent me a new set of 10x42 Cascades. I'll take me a while to get used to the black case since my old one were a desert tone but they will do quite nicely. 

Thanks Leupold.


----------

